# I am back



## NicoleLJ (Sep 23, 2005)

for any who noticed I was gone, Hubby, Sheena, Ajax and I flew from Alberta to Ontario and had a long pleasure and work trip, Went great. Ajax had to fly underneith in Cargo but Sheena got to fly with me and everyone loved her as usual. It was the first time she ever flew and she did great. Man did I love Ontario. People there really seemed to be up on their stuff. Except some taxi drivers but I won't got there. Sheena was welcomed everywhere and I never had to ask. I just walked in like a regular person. For once I didn't feel like it was a matter of begging for rights. I had the rights to do the same as everyone else with dignity too.

We had another success after flying home. Yup she had 2 plan trips. She got to go in to my doctors clinic it me. I ended up with whip lash, long story, but now that she is allowed at church and the hospital here and now the clinic. Sheena has basically made this town a better place for Service dogs. At least I hope so.

So all in all it was great.
Nicole & Sheena PSD


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Sheena1Sheena has basically made this town a better place for Service dogs. At least I hope so.
> 
> So all in all it was great.
> Nicole & Sheena PSD


Wonderful to hear!







good girl Sheena


----------

